# King loudness GC member album from high school (seatbelt required)



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

"I did record a solo album when I was in high school which you can stream/buy here:

Will Hansen, by Will Hansen
"

I am very impressed. Congratulations. You deserve our support end encouragement. 

Have your bio written and put it here first ! I wanna read it. 

Tell us about this recording. 

Cheers man on day we'll meet and jam. You're 1800kms away!!!!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow man, you are the new Blues Saraceno!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He's a killer player. Add him on Facebook and watch his love streams.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff, it seems like Nova Scotia is churning out some great talent.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Radiation Man" had me totally fooled...at first...LOL

Excellent playing, mixing, recording, etc !!...Congrats!!

Certainly was glad that my office chair has a seatbelt.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Wow... cool to see this! I've had that album in my signature for as long as I can remember on multiple forums; shows how often I change my sig! That record was a labour of love, and sort of a culmination of an era in many ways. My teenage years were spent playing primarily hard rock and metal, with a huge emphasis on the virtuoso-guitar styling of that genre. Yngwie Malmsteen, Jason Becker, EVH, Blues Saraceno, etc. these were all musicians that I greatly admired. This album was basically assembled with my good friend Chance Gillis, who handled drums, synth, and all the recording process (as well as having co-written all the tracks featured) over a period of several years. The oldest track "Matchbox Grove" is from when I was around 13-14. We finally finished it while I was in high school, but I didn't put much fanfare around it due to personal problems at the time unrelated to music. However, I still get notice now and then that people hear it and enjoy, which is touching.

I've always been a big fan of great songwriters, so my point with this album was to mix a lot of the cooler technical aspects with memorable hooks and well-arranged tunes. We tried to just go with the flow on a lot of things; ideas would form just through long guitar/drum jams that would lead to an idea or two. Influence wise, I tried to draw from certain things that really inspired me, or things that were just on my radar at the time. You can hear a primary rock focus, but I also have heavy interests in blues, country, classical, and jazz which do shine through from time to time. Gear wise, most of this record was done with a Suhr Modern into a Bogner XTC101B head (doubled with an Orange Rocker 30 for rhythm tones) with no outboard effects. I did use other guitars as well, but it's been a while. I recall a couple of Gibsons for rhythms and an Ibanez 7 string.

These days, I play full-time in three bands, work part-time selling used/vintage guitars for a local store, and teach a bit of guitar on the side. I'll be 22 in a few weeks; far cry from the 17-18 I was when this record first came out.

Thanks again to everyone for commenting and checking out the thread!

Peace,
Will.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

22. That's awesome. Thanks Will. What really amazing playing. Have you ever thought of going to the USA for a long visit to connect with others. Think about it.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

sambonee said:


> 22. That's awesome. Thanks Will. What really amazing playing. Have you ever thought of going to the USA for a long visit to connect with others. Think about it.


I've definitely got it on my radar, but I've got enough keeping me in Halifax right now to make the trip unfeasible. Eventually, I would like to go down to Nashville and/or LA just to see what it's like.

W.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Socan members
Have a free apartment for a week in Nashville.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

King Loudness said:


> I've definitely got it on my radar, but I've got enough keeping me in Halifax right now to make the trip unfeasible. Eventually, I would like to go down to Nashville and/or LA just to see what it's like.
> 
> W.


Nothing more humbling to a great guitarist than a trip to Nashville.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Annual bump. 

Who evere hasn't heard this must listen. He was like 7 years old when he wrote this album.


----------

